# Denon brochures, old school.



## IsakJohannessen

I recently started collecting old Denon gear, haven´t got much, only a few pieces but it´s only been a few weeks. Missed out on some nice ones on ebay.uk. What I got so far is:
DCT-650R mint contidion, remote from the 750 works if you change the display.
DCT-750R 
RC-453 (should have been a 451)
DCE-2155
DCA-3400
and two brochures with lots of info which is hard to come by 
Plan to pick up a DCT-850R with a DCH-520 changer if I can get it at a reasonably price. Seller wants 1500,-NOK or 266$ 

First scan, test.


----------



## IsakJohannessen




----------



## IsakJohannessen

And a link for a few models listed: 
http://elektron.pol.lublin.pl/users/djlj24/studio24/caraudio/denon/index.htm


----------



## Viggen

memories.... man I miss those old decks. So simple to use with awesome SQ!!

Only issues I had was they anti skipping wasn't the best & after a few years of use the black color on the buttons would wear off.... but man did those sound awesome back in the day


----------



## IsakJohannessen

I haven´t noticed any skipping caused by driving on a bumpy road, but the spindle motor on most denon players wears out and cause poor tracking. 
Superb sound for a low end head unit and good radio reception too


----------



## IsakJohannessen

Gotta get me one of these!!


----------



## IsakJohannessen

I´ll keep my old school Boston Acoustic 5.2´s.. compared to these.


----------



## IsakJohannessen

No led´s here, just some colored condoms.. lol


----------



## IsakJohannessen

Here´s the 650 in my old school car, 96 Passat Family 








A bit dusty eq, not easy trying to cram it in the space beneath the ashtray.









My sub, a Boston Competitor 1200, it had not been used since new. The original box had all the stickers/shop labels on it.


----------



## knowledge

nice stuff man


----------



## IsakJohannessen

Thanks. If I can find a dca-3500 to go along with the dca-3400 I got, I will replace the jl audio 300/4 and a6450 I use now. Need a Denon crossover too I guess. There´s a DCE-280 on ebay I might get.


----------



## kilostoys

there's a dcc-1570 10-disk changer for sale here locally. i passed on it once. if i can get the seller to come down a few bucks, maybe i'll pick it up for one of you denon lovers? i have no real interest in it myself. anyone?


----------



## IsakJohannessen

DCA-3400
















Output devices all the way around 








Why 1 acc and 1 remote?


----------



## Kicker

Ive got a mint Denon DCS 1201W 12" sub ....
Would love to post pics but cant due to number of posts ..

Any body got the thiele parameters for the sub ?.


----------



## kilostoys

ok, here it is. the DCC_1570 10-disk changer:
















and everything is here, even the warrantee papers, lol.


----------



## Angrywhopper

thanks for posting the brochures! I wish Denon was still in car audio


----------



## IsakJohannessen

How much for the changer? Didn´t know they had a remote


----------



## kilostoys

> How much for the changer? Didn´t know they had a remote


pm me......


----------



## mht_v10

I missed my dct-1000 I had back in the day ...as a replacement to my old school sony xr7500 i believe ?? the pulled out cassete dead head


----------



## bigdwiz

I had a DCT-850R around 1993-4 (can't recall exactly). I used it for a couple of years, then it died and I went back to my trusty Alpine 7903s, which I used until I got one of the first Alpine's to play MP3's on CD-R...the 7894 (2002, IIRC).

The Ads and scans are great, big thanks for posting for everyone to enjoy!


----------



## Derekj

Love the old Denon stuff. My first deck was a DCR shuttle deck - can't remember which model but it didn't have the RDS. I still have a DCA 3500 downstairs in my old stereo box. I should dig it out and use it in one of my vehicles.

Derek


----------



## upgrayedd

I remember a lot of those adds. I had a 650 in one of my beaters. It may have played cds in a Cadillac, it sure wouldn't in a civic. Not while in motion anyway.


----------



## Prime mova

Denon DCT R1 Manual

A fellow member at the PG site is looking for an English version of said manual. He's done a search and can only find a Japanese version. Someone suggested this site, he's not a member so I'm posting this for him. I hope one of you Denon guys could help him out.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## robert_wrath

Subscribed. Oh wow! This thread has Madd OS Dope. Please show more.


----------



## IsakJohannessen

I´ve switched to collecting old school Pioneer, not much denon for sale around here. I found some in Denmark on the dba.dk site but my gf would punch me in the eye if I went overseas to pick up all sorts of "useless" "crap"


----------



## roduk

I love old school Denon, have had most of it, but it's all gone now


----------

